# Seeking good Eastern Terrain  "Mid or Fat / All-mountain" ski suggestions....???



## smootharc (Feb 28, 2005)

*Seeking good Eastern Terrain  "Mid or Fat / All-mountain" ski suggestions....???*

So, let me try to explain.  Then you can let me know the error  of my ways. When it comes to snow and terrain, there's East vs. West. I'm thinking about Eastern big-mountain terrain skis for the advanced stuff - tight steeps, trees, snakey double fall line classics, and the good possibility of variable conditions within the same ski day.  Start out on powder, then tracked pow, maybe which sets up, with time on some groomed where areas have gotten scraped off on your way to the next stash.  And when you wake up tomorrow, a little crunch and crud, but some pockets of untracked still await.  All the while needing quick turns and reliable good and hard edge for just in-case moments. A "do it all" ski, but not necessarily an everyday board.  A post dump, rage day board that adapts to rapidly changing conditions, sometimes during the same run. Or the one you pull from the car on Saturday (you just couldn't get away from work) when the storm was Thursday. 

Control and powder float are weighted more heavily than large arc turns and top end speed.  Some of the more "West-centric" fat deep-powder skis, with softer flex and not tuned with the likelihood of encountering some of more variable Eastern conditions (where stiffness and edge hold are appreciated) I've tried to eliminate (ie: Salomon Pocket Rocket). 

I've been researching a bit, and, of course, going around in circles as I try to decipher manufacturer claims and sort skier reviews.  At the head of the class, at the moment, are:

-Volkl Explosiv
-Rossignol Bandit B3  and  B2
-K2 Seth Pistol
-Head Monster I.M 75 Chip Super RailFlex

But this is preliminary, there's no hurry.  And maybe I'm off track altogether. Just been thinking about this niche lately.  I'm open to input from those utilizing one or more of the above boards, and from those who have other suggestions altogether. Thanks.

Psyched for MRG this Sat, and the Bush on Sunday.  Sorry Burke Forum Group Meeting won't work out this time around for me.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 28, 2005)

i personally really disliked the bandit B2.  if you're doing powder, cool.  but if you want something that can handle variable conditions, i don't think the B2 or the B3 is the ticket.  i tried the head monster and found it fairly unresponsive, but ymmv and i'd recommend a demo on that one as it fits the bill description wise and some people love it.

two boards i would add to your list would be the volkl 724 pro and the dynastar legend 8000 (which i loved so much i bought earlier this year and love it).  both handle everything with the 724 preferring hard pack whereas the legend loves natural snow.  if you want something with more float than the 8000 (i am guessing you want a big board with that explosiv and B3 in there), try the 8800 instead of the 8000, but you'll lose some performance on the hard pack.  elan 666m is a rad ski that would fit the bill too.


----------



## Greg (Feb 28, 2005)

Also, remember: consider this preliminary research. Narrow it down to 3 or 4 skis and then be sure to demo before you commit...


----------



## JD (Mar 1, 2005)

Stockli Stormrider.  
Line Motherships
Rossi XXX
Fisher big stick, I'd get the 106, but the 86 would be OK.

Go short and fat if you're looking for east coast powder hounding performance.

The Fisher big stick 106 is an awesome shape for our woods up here. 

And anyone who thinks you can't arc a fat ski needs to go take a lesson.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 1, 2005)

For powder and crud me and dad loved the pocket rockets, and there decent for everything else, not as bad as you would think on groomers


----------



## JD (Mar 1, 2005)

The PRs are not really that great a ski.  Descent shape, and they're light, but not very durable.


----------



## goldsbar (Mar 1, 2005)

What about one of the Atomic Metron series like the b5?  Supposed to be a do everything ski.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 1, 2005)

JD said:
			
		

> The PRs are not really that great a ski.  Descent shape, and they're light, but not very durable.



Seemed pretty durable to me because at snowbird i lost a ski in a very steep glade and i launched through the woods hitting trees and rocks and it was in fine conditions, i dunno though u probably mean long term right.


----------



## Beetlenut (Mar 1, 2005)

If it's an East coast fat ski you're looking for, don't forget the Phantom Crystalship  at http://www.skiphantom.com    As soon as I can dig up the cash ......


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Seeking good Eastern Terrain  "Mid or Fat / All-mountain" ski suggestions...*



			
				smootharc said:
			
		

> -Volkl Explosiv
> -Rossignol Bandit B3  and  B2
> -K2 Seth Pistol
> -Head Monster I.M 75 Chip Super RailFlex



I demoed the Head Monster IM75 Chip SRF model at Sugarbush (Vt North) in January 2003...actually I demoed its sister, the IM70 and I was so impressed that I bought the IM75 SRF model to ski on.  I urge you to go SHORT on it....it is a stiff ski that responds well, but if you go long or too long it will be hard to turn short turns.  I skied a 183 before and am now down to a 170.  Thanks to the RF feature the ski NEVER LOSES EDGE and drives through crud and ice.  It is a very durable ski that has a nice smooth ride.  Give it a shot.   :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Seeking good Eastern Terrain  "Mid or Fat / All-mountain" ski suggestions...*



			
				smootharc said:
			
		

> Psyched for MRG this Sat, and the Bush on Sunday.  Sorry Burke Forum Group Meeting won't work out this time around for me.



Well, we will be there if you change your mind...a great mountain to ski and you'll have less folks to ski around.   :wink:


----------



## nancie2k (Mar 1, 2005)

my husband and i both have the im75 chip head monsters and absolutely love them.he went from 177 atomics to 170 heads. i have the 163, had 170 crossmax before.
friends who are way better skiers than we will ever be also have them and they ski mostly utah.
 we are mostly killington skiers.


----------



## Brettski (Mar 1, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> not as bad as you would think on groomers



Not as bad as you think?

I'm flying on mine....quick transitions..still cranks out the turns...just doesn't have a springy feel coming out of the turn slike mu mogol skis...but my mogol skis can't hold an arc like these...I can almost get horizontal on the steeps...

OK, OK. sometime I don't get horizontal....and then I have to pick my self up and collect my equiptment

The only thing I'm really afraid of, is when I take ahit, that I might not come back down..they're almost as wide as an airplane wing...

Wanted to demo them once at smuggs from a ski shop on the access road...and the manager goes

Manager: "Dude, I can't let you demo them tomorrow"

Me: "Why not"

Manager: "Dude, I've already hooked them up for myself...we're getting a foot and 1/2 of powder"

Only saw the guy from the lift heading into the wood every now and then that day.

I love these skis

BIG FUN


----------



## Joshua B (Mar 1, 2005)

Gear and Equipment Discussion?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2005)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> Gear and Equipment Discussion?



Yes, this is our latest addition.  Hope you enjoy it... :wink: I assume that Greg moved the thread to this area.


----------



## smootharc (Mar 1, 2005)

*Hey...thanks....*

great stuff to chew over...and scratch the ol' chin on.  Keep the suggestions coming and I'll throw them into the mix.


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2005)

Pocket Rockets are noit a durable ski.  Foam core, easy to overflex, and whewn that happens the top sheet wrinkles and the ski is done.  I have a good friend that did his pair of 05s in last week after about 20 days on them.  My experience with them was simular...bought a pair used, and broke them in the same way after a month and a half of riding eastern woods, what might be called advanced terrain.  Also, they are a cap ski which means if you push an edge, the ski comes apart.  If you ski a ski with a traditional side wall, edge reapir is much easier and the ski will take a shot and not be done for.  

I loved the shap of the PR for everything but deep pow and they are very light.  If you're ultra-smooth, they could be a good ski for you, but for an of trail ski I would try and go with a wood core with traditional side walls.


----------



## skidon (Mar 5, 2005)

I may have found your ski.  Last Wednesday (Mar 2) I demoed a pair of next year's K2 Apache Outlaws.  The skis ROCKED.  Conditions were what you'd buy a midfat for, with lots of skied-on fresh snow pushed into clumps with ice patches in between.  The skis had a feeling of liveliness I haven't felt in many midfats, coupled with a bomproof stability that made me go looking for the gnarliest snow and laughing at how well they just plowed through the stuff.  I was on a 167, and they were plenty maneuverable AND stable at that length.  Even though the Outlaws have an 88mm waist, they were fine in moguls too.  If you're not in a hurry to buy, I'd recommend you at least try these boards.  They kick ass.


----------

